# How  can you tell if your rabbits are too hot? *Video*



## daniel-delarosa (Aug 22, 2011)

My first rabbits died from the heat(100+ for over a month).    I have a fresh stock and now Im paranoid that they are going to get too hot.  they seem to be panting and are stretched out.  It is 97 degrees out side right now.  I built a loafing shed with no sides that I have them under so there is plenty of shade.  I have never seen anyones rabbit set up so I dont know how rabbits normally act.  I made a video for yall to  see if they were acting normal or not.


----------



## Legacy (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, those are some hot bunnies. You can use frozen 2 liter bottles to lean against or misters to help. I have a sprinkler on top of my rabbit cages. It sprays up and showers down around the cages. I swear, my rabbits have no clue it was 104 today.  If feels every bit of 20 degrees cooler inside the area of the sprinkler.


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Aug 22, 2011)

I was thinking of setting up a mister in front of a fan, but I didn't know if it mattered if it got them wet or not.


----------



## Legacy (Aug 23, 2011)

Some people say don't ever get them wet. I know that my rabbits get a little wet from the sprinkler when the wind blows but I figure die from heat or get a little wet and probably live. We have had temps of up to 112 degrees this year. People have rabbits dying left and right but mine are fat and sassy with a little wetness everyday. They are fine and healthier looking than most I've seen in this heat.

It's possible for them to get sick from being wet but I figure if the alternative is heat stroke, the rabbits would rather be wet.


----------

